# Mint or Ubuntu?



## xkm1948 (Mar 2, 2016)

Assembling a rig for my lab, it will be used to communicate with the cluster we have on campus so I figure installing linux on it will be a good idea.

Which do you think is better? In terms of user friendly and amount of bugs? Mint or Ubuntu?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2016)

Mint's based on Ubuntu, so.......  Just choose the Desktop that you like and go with it.  Mint/Cinnamon is the easiest for a Windows user to use, IMHO.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2016)

Agreed.  Mint has a much cleaner and (IMO) friendlier UI.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 2, 2016)

Awesome. Mint it is then!


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2016)

After I finally got accustomed to modern trend of tablet-like UI in almost every OS, I kinda started to lean towards Ubuntu Gnome. A new Ubuntu LTS is coming out soon, so for more permanent setup I'd wait 'till April.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 18, 2016)

I used both and Mint is the choice . Ubuntu seemed buggy for me


----------



## Kursah (Mar 18, 2016)

Try both...you don't need to install to try them. I use Ubuntu because I see it deployed more and more for end-users where-as Mint is for those that are a little more selective with what they want than the new or standard Linux user. I also have fewer issues with Ubuntu overall, but honestly, why not try a few different flavors? Quick and easy to do, and then pick the one you like the best and install it.


----------

